# Keeping your energy high during a workout



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

How do any of you nattys keep your energy levels high whilst working out ?

I eat some complex carbs an hour before then a banana 30 mins before and if i go 100% intensity i feel chinned within 10 minutes but i still go the hour. I feel like i could sleep straight away. I have also tried a caffine pill 1hr before but still not great


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

Red bull!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

an orange


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

i would take the same stuff you took in that pic of yours mate lol


----------



## davyb (May 14, 2008)

Try a pump type drink pre workout, some carbs in there also, and stimulants to get through workout.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

oj0 said:


> Red bull!


redbull reminds me of a hangover !!!!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

i always have a low-GI carb meal, with protein sources, around 2hrs pre-training, then use a pre-workout supplement about 3/4 of an hr before i hit the gym.

if i find myself quite hungry before i train then i eat a handfull of Jaffa Cakes, rich in dextrose.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Steady influx of carbs and fats (and protein obviously) throughout the day.

You need to cater your macronutrient intake to your daily activity levels. I.e. if you are gonna be sat around all day you probably need less than if you are labouring for 6 hours and then want to train legs...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

i do am training....have a strong coffee and a banana on w/meal at 6...train about 645.....it takes me aout 15mins to get going then my energy levels go through the roof so the last 40 mins are full on


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

I train fasted. Never felt stronger.

Endurance - yes fuel would be more required.

40min - 1hr workout - a cup of man up tends to do the trick.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> I train fasted. Never felt stronger.
> 
> Endurance - yes fuel would be more required.
> 
> 40min - 1hr workout - a cup of man up tends to do the trick.


Ha Ha

Should i put a skirt on !!!!!

maybe you just aint working hard enough !!

I am on tablets / gaberpentin for my back at the mo which keeps me tired all day but i will try a cup of man the fvck up as well


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow i just became silver. Maybe that will be enough to fuel me through !!!!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Yo Mental!! Congratulations on the silver, I think thats all you need!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Cheers Ears

I can feel the energy already. will smash the weights on the back of that !!!!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

oj0 said:


> Red bull!


Red Bull doesn't touch me but I find a can of Relentless or Monster does the trick better!


----------



## Keezobol (Mar 3, 2011)

BBK said:


> Red Bull doesn't touch me but I find a can of Relentless or Monster does the trick better!


i drink a tin of monster before a workout too, defo rekon it gives me a boost but is the stuff not pretty bad for you ? Full of sugar n that !?

ever tried the low carb monster before a workout ? must be a bit better for you i rekon


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Keezobol said:


> i drink a tin of monster before a workout too, defo rekon it gives me a boost but is the stuff not pretty bad for you ? Full of sugar n that !?
> 
> ever tried the low carb monster before a workout ? must be a bit better for you i rekon


I find that I crash a bit after, just because of all the sugar in it.. Never tried the low carb version? Gonna have to keep a eye out for it...


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

cup of coffee and a couple of ephedrine


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

t hall gym said:


> cup of coffee and a couple of ephedrine


couple of pro plus an some aspirin an you got a t5 for the workout :laugh:


----------



## Keezobol (Mar 3, 2011)

BBK said:


> I find that I crash a bit after, just because of all the sugar in it.. Never tried the low carb version? Gonna have to keep a eye out for it...


aye i dont seem to get too bad afterwords but the low carb stuff's defo the way forward for me anyway bud !

just look out for the monster sign on the tin in blue and thats the stuff !

you ge it in relentless too, its a blue tin bud.


----------



## Keezobol (Mar 3, 2011)

t hall gym said:


> cup of coffee and a couple of ephedrine


Wouldnt be t hall gym in kirckaldy would it bud !?


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't face training in the evening as I'm always drained. Wake at 6 and I hit the gym at 6:30 so drink and tabs the only option. I have ephi and no xplode...I usually bounce my way through 1hr 30 cardio and 30min weights


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

make me own caffeine drink up, 400mg, blackcurrent and water, blows me fing head off lol


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

Keezobol said:


> Wouldnt be t hall gym in kirckaldy would it bud !?


yeah sure is


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

PMA and Caff if I am struggling.

Hate to be the ****, but are you resting and sleeping enough?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

kgb said:


> PMA and Caff if I am struggling.
> 
> Hate to be the ****, but are you resting and sleeping enough?


Yeah i am sleeping enough but i am on tabs at the mo which are sapping my energy. Had few caffine tabs hr before and eat about 2 hrs before and felt more energy so i guess thats the key


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

cheers for all the comments guys, am gonna try every idea all at once but dont want to over do it so i will take it all just before bed !!!!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Keezobol said:


> aye i dont seem to get too bad afterwords but the low carb stuff's defo the way forward for me anyway bud !
> 
> just look out for the monster sign on the tin in blue and thats the stuff !
> 
> you ge it in relentless too, its a blue tin bud.


Aaaaaah! Learn summat new every day!


----------



## callumgoodfello (May 26, 2011)

BSN No xplode!


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

I would look at other aspects of your lifestyle if you're fatiguing so fast. Sleep, overall training volume and diet are huge components, a few caffeine tabs will just mask an ultimately flawed protocol long term.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Caffeine, creatine and Bcca's work for me


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Its a common misconception that what you take immediately before a workout and during a workout fuels your workout

i think its wrong. Its how much stored glycogen you have in your muscles, which comes from the amount you eat every 2 hours over the course of a day.

E.g. if i train legs monday night and train chest on tuesday morning, im not gonna have much energy (even if i do take my fkin bullsh1t JACK3D tremendous "pre workout crack cocaine mix" FFS).

however i will haev energy if i train chest on tuesday evening and eat a good amount of carbs, fats and proteins every 2 hours from the second i finish me leg session up until my pre workout meal before chest (excluding eating during sleep of course lol)


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

RickMiller said:


> I would look at other aspects of your lifestyle if you're fatiguing so fast. Sleep, overall training volume and diet are huge components, a few caffeine tabs will just mask an ultimately flawed protocol long term.


I see where you are comming from but not everyone can have the perfect lifestyle and without a doubt Caffeine helps focus the mind in the gym better than anything


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

kernowgee said:


> I see where you are comming from but not everyone can have the perfect lifestyle and without a doubt Caffeine helps focus the mind in the gym better than anything


a) why cant you have the perfect lifestyle:confused1:. jay cutler runs many successful businesses whilst being Mr O. most nights he trains at 1am just to fit it in...but he gets it all done....man is a multi millionaire...

B) caffeine doesnt help focus the mind at all. caffeine increases metabolism, dehydrates you and increases core body temperature. you THINK it helps focus, but focus is kept and developed by your own mental inhibitions, not a chemical.

IMO


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

hsmann87 said:


> a) why cant you have the perfect lifestyle:confused1:. jay cutler runs many successful businesses whilst being Mr O. most nights he trains at 1am just to fit it in...but he gets it all done....man is a multi millionaire...
> 
> B) caffeine doesnt help focus the mind at all. caffeine increases metabolism, dehydrates you and increases core body temperature. you THINK it helps focus, but focus is kept and developed by your own mental inhibitions, not a chemical.
> 
> IMO


Really, lets google a second opinion

http://ironpower.biz/sup/sup_energy.htm

Increasing workload capacity, muscle fibre recruitment, exercise intensity, endurance, alertness, concentration, and oxygen uptake, Glycogen sparing


----------



## Psycho6 (Jun 5, 2011)

2 bananas before and a cup of decaff with 4 sugars in it

*only works out an hour max at a time so its perfect*


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

kernowgee said:


> Really, lets google a second opinion
> 
> http://ironpower.biz/sup/sup_energy.htm
> 
> Increasing workload capacity, muscle fibre recruitment, exercise intensity, endurance, alertness, concentration, and oxygen uptake, Glycogen sparing


you missed out the bit where it says its used for the PERCEPTION of effort. which makes you THINK you are putting in more effort.

granted, ive had some sick workouts when ive got a 300mg of caffeine in me, but ive had better workouts when ive had no caffeine in me also...what im trying to say is that its all in the mind...


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

kernowgee said:


> I see where you are comming from but not everyone can have the perfect lifestyle and without a doubt Caffeine helps focus the mind in the gym better than anything


It is not about having the perfect lifestyle at all (believe me, mine is FAR from it). It is, however, about consideration of other factors outside of the training period which often trainees fail to acknowledge.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't normally get too whacked out if just doing a 45min or so weights session, but one thing I've noticed that since doing it makes me feel more lively afterwards is taking my workout drink pre-workout not PWO, especially if I chuck carbs in with my aminos. This is could well be a liver glycogen sparing effect, as low liver glycogen always leads to increased post exercise tiredness and fatigue.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

3 scoops of jack3d gives me plenty of energy during my workout

and the rest of the night for that matter


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

big steve said:


> 3 scoops of jack3d gives me plenty of energy during my workout
> 
> and the rest of the night for that matter


It actually contains hardly any energy.

What is does is stimulates you. I know that might sound pedantic, just don't want anyone getting the wrong idea that it will fuel a workout, because it wont. There is no substitute for a good diet.


----------



## Psycho6 (Jun 5, 2011)

2004mark said:


> It actually contains hardly any energy.
> 
> What is does is stimulates you. I know that might sound pedantic, just don't want anyone getting the wrong idea that it will fuel a workout, because it wont. There is no substitute for a good diet.


Agree - some of my best workouts have been after a hit on the bong


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

yeah mate im sure your right

i just love the speed like effects and it just feels like i have a lot of energy


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Theres a guy at the gym I use who bring smelling salts with him and has a little toot before each set!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Theres a guy at the gym I use who bring smelling salts with him and has a little toot before each set!


I've seen a few of the strongman competitors at my gym do that too.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

He let me have a smell of it a few weeks ago, F*cking hell!!!!! It was horrible, like an umbrella had been stuffed up my beak then ripped

out!!!


----------

